# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Κασετόφωνο & Πικάπ >  σερβις μανουαλ για grundig c2600

## papkir

μηπως καποιος φιλος εχει το μανουαλ για το παραπανω ραδιιοκασσετοφωνο ή γνωριζει που μμπορω να το βρω ;

----------


## perithess

Κάνε μια ερωτηση εδω εμένα με έχει βοηθήσει πάντως. Αν του στείλεις μαιλ το ανεβάζει και μετά το κατεβάζεις,

----------

